# Dark wood grain



## sorcerertd

I've had a really hard time showing off grain on dark woods.  This curly Katalox is a great example.  The grain is gorgeous, but how can I show it off without zooming in on a specific section?  With a high gloss CA finish, the light reflection messes with the exposure.

I'm using my Samsung Note 9.  It does take pretty amazing pics.  I have a basic understanding of aperture, ISO, and exposure, and can manually adjust them if needed (I'm sure it's all digitally adjusted as there really isn't a moving aperture in the lens).  Typically, I photograph using a natural colored cotton muslin as I don't want to distract from the pen with fancy props, but did find a darker fabric that helps a little.  I have a softbox light and use a reflector (aluminum foil on a piece of cardboard, but have also used white art/craft board) to balance and reduce shadows.  I found a darker cloth to use that helps some, but still can't get the grain to pop.


----------



## Larryreitz

Here is you first pic  underexposed by about 1 .5 stopsDoes it look better to you?


----------



## carlmorrell

I know my post is going to strike a nerve.  But you are using a computer to do the job of a camera. If you want great photos, get a good camera, pay more than you would like for a great lens.  Add some 3d depth to your pen by getting it off the ground. Even resting the pen on a rock will make a more visually appealing photo.

I use a Canon 60D, for a lens I use the EFS-60mm macro. I use a very heavy tripod.  I have a homemade lightbox.  I manually set the white balance to the color temperature of the lights. I focus manually.  Fix the ISO at 100.  I like keeping everything in focus so I keep the aperture small, f22.  Then I set the shutter speed to get the exposure meter 1 2/3 EV over to compensate for all the white in the shot.  My old camera is a DSLR, so I set it for mirror lockup.  I use an external electronic shutter trigger.  Even after all that, I get frustrated because It is really hard to make a photo look as good as real life. I suck at post processing, so I don't do it.

Example follows, it's a nice photo hardly does the pen justice.


----------



## Lucky2

Todd, if the blank has a lot of curl or, whatever you might want to highlight. You might get better, or the results you're looking to achieve by using a finish other than CA glue. If you have a finish you like that is not a gloss once applied, I think that you will be pleased with the results. Good luck.

Len


----------



## sorcerertd

carlmorrell said:


> I know my post is going to strike a nerve.  But you are using a computer to do the job of a camera. If you want great photos, get a good camera, pay more than you would like for a great lens.  Add some 3d depth to your pen by getting it off the ground. Even resting the pen on a rock will make a more visually appealing photo.



Nope, no nerve struck.  I agree with you and I'd love to get a DSLR, but I don't sell enough on Etsy to justify it.  Generally speaking, my pics look pretty good compared to a lot of the ones I see in other listings.  It's just these darker woods where I really want to highlight the grain that are challenging.  I'll definitely play with the props a bit for the 3D as you sugggested.  Here's a pic of another pen made with the same wood.  It looks just the same side by side with the other pen, but looks totally different in this pic.  Although the grain stands out better, especially the spiral look from the chatoyance, I feel that the prop is distracting. 

By the way, I love that pen and the picture is definitely beautiful.


----------



## sorcerertd

Larryreitz said:


> Here is you first pic  underexposed by about 1 .5 stopsView attachment 244024Does it look better to you?


The grain looks good, but overall it's too dark to catch the eye.  The biggest difference I've seen so far is changing the background, but it seems like going much darker won't give me decent contrast. I could be wrong.


----------



## carlmorrell

I think your pen looks great! Getting the subtle curve in the body to match the kit.  It's a nice photo too.  I love the driftwood, great composition.

The only trick might be to try different lighting angles.  Once you figure it out, let the rest of us know!


----------



## sorcerertd

Thanks!  It is more of a challenge than one would think to match the curves.  I'm learning.


----------



## sorcerertd

I haven't even started messing with the rollerball, but am making progress with the Sierra.  The lighting is tough to get right.


----------



## jcimm2000

sorcerertd said:


> Nope, no nerve struck.  I agree with you and I'd love to get a DSLR, but I don't sell enough on Etsy to justify it.  Generally speaking, my pics look pretty good compared to a lot of the ones I see in other listings.  It's just these darker woods where I really want to highlight the grain that are challenging.  I'll definitely play with the props a bit for the 3D as you sugggested.  Here's a pic of another pen made with the same wood.  It looks just the same side by side with the other pen, but looks totally different in this pic.  Although the grain stands out better, especially the spiral look from the chatoyance, I feel that the prop is distracting.
> 
> By the way, I love that pen and the picture is definitely beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 244062





carlmorrell said:


> I know my post is going to strike a nerve.  But you are using a computer to do the job of a camera. If you want great photos, get a good camera, pay more than you would like for a great lens.  Add some 3d depth to your pen by getting it off the ground. Even resting the pen on a rock will make a more visually appealing photo.
> 
> I use a Canon 60D, for a lens I use the EFS-60mm macro. I use a very heavy tripod.  I have a homemade lightbox.  I manually set the white balance to the color temperature of the lights. I focus manually.  Fix the ISO at 100.  I like keeping everything in focus so I keep the aperture small, f22.  Then I set the shutter speed to get the exposure meter 1 2/3 EV over to compensate for all the white in the shot.  My old camera is a DSLR, so I set it for mirror lockup.  I use an external electronic shutter trigger.  Even after all that, I get frustrated because It is really hard to make a photo look as good as real life. I suck at post processing, so I don't do it.
> 
> Example follows, it's a nice photo hardly does the pen justice. View attachment 244027


I always shoot RAW and post process. Back when we shot film, the developer did the post processing for us when printing from negatives. It's no different now. Even the jpg's straight out of my $4,000 Nikon d850 will benefit from a little processing.  Those who don't like to use a computer for photography are better off using an iPhone.


----------



## qquake

You can also edit and adjust the exposure with editing software. I use a free program called PhotoScape that works well for me. Here are before and after photos, that I edited in PhotoScape. With some pens, there is a more dramatic difference. Might be something to try. By the way, I use a Galaxy S9+ for my photos.


----------

